# cleaning crew for algae



## kellogs (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi Guys,

What fish do you use as your cleaning crew for algae and non eaten bottom food?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Feed less so there is no uneaten food (ever).

For algae, try a bristlenose pleco. But don't add a single fish...wait until you are ready to add 3 or more.


----------



## kellogs (Oct 22, 2019)

thanks DJ.

Do you think other type of pleco is ok too?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Nope. Even bristlenose has only 75% success rate.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> Nope. Even bristlenose has only 75% success rate.


Why is that?
I have a bristlenose that is going strong.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

75% of them go strong. There tend to be casualties when they are first introduced to cichlids. Some seem to be just not savvy enough at first to hide when the cichlids become too interested in their eyes and bristles.

The pleco is not native to the African Rift lakes. The tank conditions are not ideal for them, most plecos do better in a tank tailored to their needs.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> 75% of them go strong. There tend to be casualties when they are first introduced to cichlids. Some seem to be just not savvy enough at first to hide when the cichlids become too interested in their eyes and bristles.
> 
> The pleco is not native to the African Rift lakes. The tank conditions are not ideal for them, most plecos do better in a tank tailored to their needs.


Gotcha, I guess I'm part of the 75%, my pleco does his thing and nobody pays him any mind.


----------

